# Will TiVo Mini work with my TiVo Premiere?



## Game Master (Jan 11, 2013)

I have the first TiVo Premiere and I got my mom the TiVo Mini, She wants to be able to have the TiVo menu on here tv, as will as stream Netflix and Hulu Plus.

Can she do this with the TiVo Mini?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Game Master said:


> I have the first TiVo Premiere and I got my mom the TiVo Mini, She wants to be able to have the TiVo menu on here tv, as will as stream Netflix and Hulu Plus. Can she do this with the TiVo Mini?


If you mean a 2 tuner premiere when you say "first TiVo Premiere", then no, a mini won't work with it by itself. It has to be a 4 or more tuner premiere to work. If you have a 4 tuner with the older 2 tuner in your setup, it will be able to stream recordings from the 2 tuner though.


----------



## Game Master (Jan 11, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> If you mean a 2 tuner premiere when you say "first TiVo Premiere", then no, a mini won't work with it by itself. It has to be a 4 or more tuner premiere to work. If you have a 4 tuner with the older 2 tuner in your setup, it will be able to stream recordings from the 2 tuner though.


Yes, it's a 2 tuner premiere. What do you mean by a mini won't work with it by itself?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Game Master said:


> Yes, it's a 2 tuner premiere. What do you mean by a mini won't work with it by itself?


By TiVo design the Mini will only work with 4 or more tuner type of TiVo, so that means you need one in your network before you can get the Mini to work, after the Mini is working you can then play recordings from a two tuner TiVo. That the way it is, this has been discussed at length on other Mini threads, no easy way around this.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I was surprised today, well sort of...

I took one of my Minis to my sister's home, she has only a 2 Tuner Premiere that is on my account (same MAK), and it was able to play recordings off her Premiere, even after several forced network connections, and reboots, on both the Mini and the Premiere, I had it playing recordings all day. I brought it back home, so this was not a long term test.

It kept nagging when accessing TiVo Central that the Roamio Host was not available, but it saw the Premiere and played recordings fine.

The odd thing was that all the OTT services were missing, Netflix, Hulu etc. I would not think those would be dependent upon a Host.


----------



## Futureinsights (Nov 19, 2013)

Not only are they dependent in host, the bug with xfinity in demand goes away if you hit live tv then go back to TiVo central on mini.


----------

